# Looks Like I Will Be Gone A While Longer



## Mark_f

Some of you who know me may have noticed I have been absent for the last couple months. It appears it will be somewhat longer. I worked out most of what messed things up in September, BUT, I had a surgical implant installed on October 31, 2016. While this device worked great and greatly improved my abilities, I awoke thanksgiving morning very ill. I went to the local ER and after a few tests , I was loaded in an ambulance and transported to another hospital where after several tests I underwent surgery to remove the device and I spent a week in this hospital. They installed a PIC line and I came home and am giving myself IV antibiotics twice a day. It turns out I have a spot that tested positive for staff infection on my spine and the surgeon left the insicion open and a nurse has to come every day to remove the packing and repack it. This will be going on until at least the end of December.  To top it off , I now have an infection in a tooth which evidently must be treated immediately to reduce the risk of infection getting into my bloodstream, which evidently would be a very bad thing. I send most of my time in bed as I tire so easily. I also hurt so much. I haven't seen the inside of my shop since September and probably won't before late January or February and that is if everything works out right. The Doctors are so fussy because they say a blood infection will cause me a lot of serious problems including having to remove my pacemaker. An infection can easily end my life evidently. I plan to get better and return to making chips but it looks like a long haul to get there. 

My thanks to Bill Gruby for checking on me occasionally,

Mark Frazier


----------



## TomS

Health issues can be difficult as you described.  I know you're anxious to make chips but take care of yourself first so you can get better.  Your shop isn't going anywhere.

Good to hear you are on the mend though.  We all miss your posts and replies.

Tom S.


----------



## Tony Wells

Hang tough, Mark. It may seem like forever, but that time will pass. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i wish for your speedy return to health, take care!


----------



## rwm

Sorry Mark. Sounds like a tough road. Just know you and your expertise are missed here.
Robert


----------



## fixit

mark_f said:


> Some of you who know me may have noticed I have been absent for the last couple months. It appears it will be somewhat longer. I worked out most of what messed things up in September, BUT, I had a surgical implant installed on October 31, 2016. While this device worked great and greatly improved my abilities, I awoke thanksgiving morning very ill. I went to the local ER and after a few tests , I was loaded in an ambulance and transported to another hospital where after several tests I underwent surgery to remove the device and I spent a week in this hospital. They installed a PIC line and I came home and am giving myself IV antibiotics twice a day. It turns out I have a spot that tested positive for staff infection on my spine and the surgeon left the insicion open and a nurse has to come every day to remove the packing and repack it. This will be going on until at least the end of December.  To top it off , I now have an infection in a tooth which evidently must be treated immediately to reduce the risk of infection getting into my bloodstream, which evidently would be a very bad thing. I send most of my time in bed as I tire so easily. I also hurt so much. I haven't seen the inside of my shop since September and probably won't before late January or February and that is if everything works out right. The Doctors are so fussy because they say a blood infection will cause me a lot of serious problems including having to remove my pacemaker. An infection can easily end my life evidently. I plan to get better and return to making chips but it looks like a long haul to get there.
> 
> My thanks to Bill Gruby for checking on me occasionally,
> 
> Mark Frazier




GOD BLESS YOU sending prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## tweinke

Rest and recover and remember we are pulling for you. Had a coworker that ended up with blood infection and that turned into a very life changing thing for him Doctors know best.


----------



## jocat54

Mark, we have missed your presence here---get well soon-praying for you.


----------



## JimDawson

Get well soon Mark!


----------



## A618fan2

Hang in there Mark.  Our prayers for a speedy recovery are with you.

John


----------



## mcostello

Prayers gladly sent, also for something to keep Your mind busy.


----------



## chips&more

Please get well soon!


----------



## brino

Mark, Rest-up and do what you need to do to kick that infections a$$.
Then you can return strong.

All my best!
-brino


----------



## pineyfolks

Speedy recovery Mark!


----------



## Billh51

Mark,
 Sounds like your having quite a rough time with all that going on. I sure hope things start to get better for you and wish you a speedy recovery.
Best Regards, Bill


----------



## wawoodman

Take your time, get better. We'll wait for you!


----------



## FOMOGO

Think about your contributions here most every time I visit, which is a lot. You get yourself better, your very much missed here, and were all pulling for you. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Cobra

Hang in there Mark. 
Time can weigh heavy. If you are looking to pass some time PM and we can chat. 
All the best thoughts. 
Jim


----------



## savarin

Take very good care Mark and I wish you a speedy recovery.
Find out what antibiotics they are using and make sure they are the strongest available.
Its the last effective one in the list these days and even vancomycin is not as effective as it once was.
Something like oritavancin is better for staph infections.


----------



## Steve Shannon

Mark,
Please do whatever it takes to recover. I greatly appreciate your projects.
Steve


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## royesses

Mark you've been a great source of inspiration here. We miss you. Keep us up on your condition and get well soon.

Roy


----------



## Mark_f

UPDATE:
      I thought I should update everyone on my progress. Everything was going well but there may be a new problem. I am doing the two doses of IV antibiotics every day and the nurse comes every day to pack the incision on my spine. It is almost half way closed BUT... it seems there is a small pocket in the incision that isn't closing. They tell me this can't happen . If the incision continues to close and leave an open pocket inside on top of my spine it will be back to surgery . The plan is to watch the healing and make a decision later. If all goes well, I may get back to the shop about February. I cannot risk getting ANYTHING into the wound right now and the shop is dirty and dusty ( compared to the house). If I require another surgery.... who knows how long. 
       There are a couple other high stress factors that bother me right now. While I was in the hospital, my roommate was assaulted in our house and the house was robbed. The other one is my baby brother, 59 years old, is dying of cancer and will be lucky if he sees Christmas. He is the only person I am close to. The loss is hard to take.  Hospice comes everyday to give him meds to keep reasonably comfortable. I want to see him again but the Doctor's say with the open incision and the infection I had that we should not be close to one another yet. They said I am too sick to be around him and he is too sick to be around me. If he gets too bad, I will go see him anyway. On the bright side, I am feeling good, but I tire easily. I went to the shop the other day to get a tool and it was just the way I left it. It was soooo hard not to stay there and make some chips. I WILL GET BETTER and I WILL return to the shop.

Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor

words can't express my sadness to hear of the hardships you are facing.
i really wish i had the power to grant health and well being to you and your brother.


----------



## HBilly1022

Ulma Doctor said:


> words can't express my sadness to hear of the hardships you are facing.
> i really wish i had the power to grant health and well being to you and your brother.



x2 and well said. Wishing you a speedy recovery and time to visit your brother without risk. With your positive attitude, better times will be ahead.


----------



## Terrywerm

I don't know that there are any words that I can offer that will truly help you through these trials. Just know that we all have you and your brother in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mark_f

I want to thank everyone for the prayers and I really miss everyone here on the forum. I want so badly to get back in my shop. The list of things to do has been growing over the last few months. I am going to try and get on here more often. Being gone for some time has shown me how important this forum is and I miss the friends I have here. 

Mark


----------



## Steve Shannon

Mark,
I'm sorry for your troubles and I'll keep you in my prayers.  Ulma Doctor said it best.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guv

Get well soon Mark and continue with your interesting projects! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller

Looking forward to your return Sir.


----------



## savarin

stay positive Mark, it helps healing.
Take care and do everything your supposed to.
I wish you all my best.


----------



## rwm

Anxiously awaiting your next adventure in metal! Be well.
Robert


----------



## Rick Berk

MARK, WE ARE ALL WISHING YOU THE BEST, BEING POSITIVE IS VERY IMPORTANT,  LAUGHING IS VERY IMPORTANT, RENT SOME THREE STOOGES MOVIES, ON THE OTHER HAND, AS JOHN WAYNE WOULD SAY " SLAP HOT IRON TO THE WOUND". I HAVE ALWAYS LEARNED FROM YOUR POSTS.


----------



## Mark_f

I AM COMING BACK.


It will be slow at first, and depending on my latest test results. So far  everything is looking good. I have a final culture tomorrow to be sure there is no infection. The last one was good. I had another mild stroke after Christmas and the docs are trying to find a way to reduce the frequency of the "mini" strokes. ( They tell me the mini strokes may be leading to a big one). I don't know. I am going to start with two hours a day maximum in my shop. I also have to have an alert system in place in case something happens while I am out there. I am feeling pretty good but I still tire easily. The docs said I have to work at building my stamina up slowly. But I am on my way back. 
       On a side note, I had a nice visit with my baby brother on Sunday. He is now down to a few days or hours to live. We talked and said our goodbyes. We are good.


----------



## Eddyde

Glad to hear your coming back! You were missed. 
Sorry to hear about your brother, been there, I know...


----------



## FLguy

Both you and your brother have, are, will be on a lot of our minds. Ya do what ya gotta do to keep going. Peace be with you.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Welcome home Mark. Prayers go out to your brother.

 "Bill"


----------



## Steve Shannon

mark_f said:


> I AM COMING BACK.
> 
> 
> It will be slow at first, and depending on my latest test results. So far  everything is looking good. I have a final culture tomorrow to be sure there is no infection. The last one was good. I had another mild stroke after Christmas and the docs are trying to find a way to reduce the frequency of the "mini" strokes. ( They tell me the mini strokes may be leading to a big one). I don't know. I am going to start with two hours a day maximum in my shop. I also have to have an alert system in place in case something happens while I am out there. I am feeling pretty good but I still tire easily. The docs said I have to work at building my stamina up slowly. But I am on my way back.
> On a side note, I had a nice visit with my baby brother on Sunday. He is now down to a few days or hours to live. We talked and said our goodbyes. We are good.



Prayers for you and your brother.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HBilly1022

Welcome back and please don't overdo it while you build your stamina back up. Our old bodies don't respond as well as they used to. 

Glad you had the opportunity to be with your brother but wish it were under better circumstances. Best wishes for both of you.


----------



## jpfabricator

Praying for the both of you.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wawoodman

Best of luck and good vibes to both of you.


----------



## Terrywerm

Glad to have you back, Mark, but I am saddened to hear about your brother. Keeping both of you in my prayers.


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_Baby steps Brother... Don't push it...We can wait till you feel better...How about just one hour in the shop so your machines don't get lonely... And the other hour on getting stronger..You have a lot more experience to share with us..._
_***Just Saying****G****_


----------



## Silverbullet

My friend ill be praying a little more then my normal . I'm in kinda the same boat down with back pain, had cat scans done today , now have to see neurologist again. Having therapy to try to help , not sure it will tho the nerves are causing other problems. Those staff infections are the worse ones I had one in 09  no fun that year pulmonary embolism staff infection blocked kidney , needed emergency surgery . Then they said my gall bladder was dead inside and needed to come out , but must be put off to help me live thru it. Guess what it's still in there. When I went for the surgery they did a test on the operating table said not gonna do it , it was working again even full of stones. I had three pic lines in that year just to get the antibiotics. I'm allergic to several different ones. 
 You take good care of yourself listen to the docs, I've been two years trying to get my machines in my shop by myself  . My oldest daughter's help a few times really made things move. But I've got thirty years of slowing down and not being able to do all I should be able to do. 
It really sucks when I find a nice machine cheap enough for me and not able to go get it. Missed a mill like the Burke for $200.00 a few weeks back . But oh well . I'm hopping to  be able to get back out there by spring. If God grants my prayers we will be in our shops soon.


----------



## TakeDeadAim

Mark,  I am so glad to hear you are doing better.  I hope your recovery continues and that your back in the shop working on things soon. Be careful not to overdo it.  Ive had multiple back surgeries and several other operations over the years.  I have tried to push the recovery a few times and paid each time.


----------



## rwm

Welcome back! We are holding our collective breaths to see a surface grinder surface!
R


----------



## 34_40

I'm not sure how I missed this thread but I'm glad I finally saw it. 
Mark, like so many others have already said, you've taught me so many things just from reading your posts, I've got along way to go - and maybe it's selfish of me but, I am so glad to read you're going to work your way back to your shop.  Sorry to learn of your brother and hopeful his remaining time is peaceful.

Prayers to you both my friend.


----------



## Firestopper

Praying for you and your brother. May your brother find peace in his final days. I pray your able to get back to what brings you peace, working with your hands and teaching all of us. You have taught me more than machining sir. You have taught me patience. I too am recovering and run short on patience at times, but you have touched my soul with the challenges you have faced and are facing. God Bless you and yours brother.


----------



## Silverbullet

I'm still praying for you and your brother . Peace of mind is hard I know . My cat scans show several problems.  But im trusting God for our healing. Mark I'm trying to get an old small tabled planer , a man's got a old mill and shaper too. If I could I'd get all three but not able unless I get a big payday. Probably $2000.00 for the three. He's interested in trading for my 15" Bridgeport rotary table , I have the roller stand for storage with it. I hope it works out I love that old baby sweeping back an forth in my shop. I ran planers many years ago. Just thought I'd share with you.


----------



## Mark_f

My brother is at peace. So am I for the most part. We take things for granted until they are gone. I have been reassessing the priorities in my life. I am trusting God to do what I can and let the rest go. The infection is gone, the incision on my spine is almost all healed. I am back in my shop a little. This has been a financial burden but that will work out. Somehow, God always gives me just what I need. No more , no less, but what I need. I know he has always done that and have faith he will always do that.
     I ran an old large table planer/shaper many years ago. The table was about two feet wide and four feet long. The rhythmic soft sound of the table going back and forth always relaxed me. Almost puts one to sleep. It ran and cut so quietly, it was fascinating to watch. Someday I would like to get a small shaper (don't know where I would put it though).


----------



## johnnyc14

I'm glad things are stabilizing for you Mark. Faith is a powerful ally.

John


----------



## Mark_f

Yes, my biggest problem now is the mini strokes. That is all in God's hands.


----------



## Silverbullet

I'm sorry for your loss , I have sisters even tho they haven't spoken to me in years it would still hurt like you feel . Just lost my mother about three months ago and that was hard too. I don't know why but my mother turned me away and disowned me about ten years or so ago. Called me laughing saying she took me out of her will nice mom big time bible thumper . Her Christian back ground came out to me . Showed me she wasn't . I've forgiven her didn't go to funeral had no calls or note from my sister's. Guess I'm the worst sob in the world. Even tho I've always kept my family in church and away from the crap in this world the best we could. But enough , the planer if I can swing it ill get it. We're negotiating with emails now. See if I have enough trades to get it. My savings are almost gone unless I can sell or trade . The pictures I don't seem to be able to upload .
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I did it yea me


----------



## Mark_f

Wow! That looks just like the shaper I used to run. The one I ran had a hydraulic table. The motor and pump was under the table.


----------



## Tony Wells

Like you, and probably most of us, I'd love to have that running in my shop, even though I have a largish shaper. Something about a planer.........

I hope you are able to get it!


----------



## LucknowKen

mark_f said:


> We take things for granted until they are gone.


Good to see you mark_f.
Another beautiful day!
lk


----------



## Silverbullet

If the man is true to his words , he sent an email today about delivering it to me ,asking about unloading help . I sent back that my neighbor would do it with his forklift. The guys at MarltonRental are very good to me , they even helped pick me up after falling several times . Push me out when my wheelchair gets stuck on a blade of grass. I hate this power chair , if I can ever afford another it ain't gonna have six wheels on the ground. They lock up and plow in the stone getting me stuck. If I had some friend to help I'd build up tracks and mount them on a scooter frame I have.  But the planer is looking better , guess he wants my rotary table and maybe more. It will help if he does take some woodworking tools . He wants some older better made tools. Not all the China crap  they pass off at bigger stores. Ill make sure that goes in the garage , not tarped outside . I'm gonna spray it down with my oil mixture and cover it in the shop . It helps when cleaning them up , at least for me loosens the crud ALOT. So if and when it comes I'm hopping it does work out , be real neat cutting things in both directions at once up down and across the table. Like a shaper only more . He has a 20" Ohio shaper for sale too. They all look to be overhead drive and hooked up to it. Must be an old shop from a real old machinist. I'd love to go there and see it they all still work he offered to show me. WOW


----------



## Silverbullet

mark_f said:


> Wow! That looks just like the shaper I used to run. The one I ran had a hydraulic table. The motor and pump was under the table.


MARK , I hope and have been keeping you in my prayers, I rely  on God's word in the bible , thru him all things are possible. To the point it says if we believe and say mountain be moved it shell. I know my mustard seed of faith has wained over the years with all my disability problems . Not knowing if I'm fulfilling his plan for my life. Ill never know but I try to live right and by gods laws. 
So my prayers are genuine not just a say I will. God bless you and keep you in the holo of his hand. 



My apprenticeship shop I ran an open sided hydraulic 12' planer , facing both sides of cast bearing blocks for the steel mill . They were 54" high and wide with the ears about 8' long. After the planning to the boring mill to cut the bores to sizes. 
Sledge hammer and pray bars for adjustment in set ups.


----------



## core-oil

You are in all our thoughts Mark, We pray we hear your illness will be banished and your beloved machines will be turning over again  If only for a little time till your strength is restored.


----------



## core-oil

Silver Bullett,
Is your little planer a Federal? It looks a cool little machine, I have a tiny hand powered double column planer just like yours (Only hard work!)  They are cool things Where I worked long ago they had gigantic planers, I cannot fathom out why they became out of fashion, I had my little shaper working today it is fascinating, hypnotic little machine  The click of its feed ratchet is a most soothing sound.


----------



## Silverbullet

core-oil said:


> Silver Bullett,
> Is your little planer a Federal? It looks a cool little machine, I have a tiny hand powered double column planer just like yours (Only hard work!)  They are cool things Where I worked long ago they had gigantic planers, I cannot fathom out why they became out of fashion, I had my little shaper working today it is fascinating, hypnotic little machine  The click of its feed ratchet is a most soothing sound.


Yes it's a federal, try to post other picture. I don't have it yet , but it's looking good. He's debating over my landis surface grinder  or a 15" Bridgeport rotary table . Within a few weeks he says he wants to come with it.


----------



## Smithdoor

Best of luck
I can understand that road to recover may take time but keep working at
After chemo it taking years to recover
Hope yours is faster

Dave



mark_f said:


> table.


----------

